

Some Fear Ebola Outbreak Could Make Nation Turn to Science - dnetesn
http://www.newyorker.com/humor/borowitz-report/fear-ebola-outbreak-make-nation-turn-science

======
ahazred8ta
Um, it's an Onion-style satire? This is not exactly on-topic for tech
startups. :(

~~~
MrZongle2
Onion-style would imply that it was _funny_.

------
dnetesn
Here is one for the books.

